# miragedrive pa14



## mybigfish

Hi i have just brought a new pa14 today when i put the mirage drive 
Into its position and lock it in it looks to me there is a lot of movement-play 
With the miragedrive feels sloppy in the cradle is this normal or should it fit in 
tight any info would be great thanks


----------

